# verbo boiar: irregular?



## Cris Pacino

Olá a todos,

Vi num documento que o verbo boiar é irregular. Me assalta a dúvida. Em caso positivo, algúem poderia dizer por quê?

Obrigada!


----------



## Vanda

oops, vamos ver! Acho que não. Conjuguei-o aqui no priberam e ele tem todas as pessoas e é da 1a. conjugação. Veja.


----------



## marta12

Por sua vez, este Conjugador de verbos da Língua Portuguesa diz que é irregular.


----------



## Vanda

O engraçado é que apesar de dizer que é irregular, a conjugação é toda regular, como qualquer verbo da 1a conjugação. Dá uma olhadinha.


----------



## Cris Pacino

ok, o sufixo é BOI, correto? 
nao vejo irregularidades neste verbo...
obrigada!


----------



## marta12

Pois é vanda!
E diz que apoiar também é irregular e também é todo regular!
Esquisito!


----------



## marta12

Não, Cris o sufixo não é BOI
A palavra base é «bóia» + ar = boiar


----------



## Cris Pacino

ok, está claro que tenho que estudar mais os verbos. 
Muito obrigada!!!


----------



## anaczz

Boiar aparece como irregular em muitas referências. Não consegui ver a irregularidade nas desinências.
A única coisa que consigo pensar é que, no presente do indicativo, no presente do subjuntivo e no imperativo, nas 1ª, 2ª e 3ª pessoas do singular e na 3ª do plural, a sílaba tônica "bo" é aberta, ao contrário do radical e de todas as outras formas.
Será isso?

Eu bóio
Tu bóias
Ele bóia
Eles bóiam

ao invés de Eu "bôio", tu "bôias", ele "bôia", nós "bôiamos", etc..


----------



## marta12

Olá anaczz

O radical é bóia com acento, por isso ser acentuado.
Com o Acordo Ortográfico, cá por Portugal, os ditongos vão deixar de ser acentuados, por isso e em princípio passará a escrever-se:

Eu boio
Tu boias
Ele boia
Eles boiam


----------



## anaczz

Eu não estou a falar a respeito de acentos gráficos, mas sim de vogais abertas ou fechadas. 
Seja lá como for, então, são as outras formas que não seguem o tema:
Nós "bôiamos", vós "bôiais"
Não sei, é só um  chute!


----------



## Istriano

anaczz said:


> Eu não estou a falar a respeito de acentos gráficos, mas sim de vogais abertas ou fechadas.
> Seja lá como for, então, são as outras formas que não seguem o tema:
> Nós "bôiamos", vós "bôiais"



Acho que a pronúncia não importa:


O verbo _chegar _é regular,
mas tem a pronúncia irregular:

_eu chêgo, você chêga, ele chêga, a gente chêga_

O verbo fechar, também regular, tem duas pronúncias:
_eu fêcho, você fêcha_ (irregular)
_eu fécho, você fécha_ (regular)

o verbo _tomar_, regular, tem 3 pronúncias no Brasil, dependendo
da região do falante:

_eu tõmo, você tõma, a gente tõma_ (em Salvador)
_eu tômo, você tôma, a gente tôma_ (no Sul)
_eu tómo, você tóma, a gente tóma_ (em SP)


O verbo _boiar _é regular, até na pronúncia: eu boio (pronunciado como _eu bóio_).
Já era irregular, na escrita:_ eu bóio_ (como _eu apóio_), mas não mais.


----------



## Vanda

Eita, Istriano! Vê se aparece mais,menino! Tá fazendo falta. Precisamos de toda a ajuda possível.

Então, voltando ao boiar, como bem lembrou o Istriano, temos outros verbos em que a acentuação (tônica) muda dentro dos verbos. 
Ah! Marta, quem ''perdeu'' o acento em boiar fomos nós e tá todo o mundo boiando! 
Ainda vou ter que achar um tempinho para escarafunchar uma gramática para ver porque dizem ser irregular.


----------



## marta12

Por cá Vanda, está pior que boiar, estamo-nos afundando)
mas apetece chorar


----------



## breezeofwater

Vanda, eu tive um professor de linguística que dizia que os verbos que variavam simplesmente a nível de pronunciação já eram considerados irregulares, 
como um ó tornar-se ô e mesmo que esta variação nem se acentue graficamente! 

Por acaso agora não me estou a lembrar de mais nenhum...

Será por esta razão?

bw




Vanda said:


> Eita, Istriano! Vê se aparece mais,menino! Tá fazendo falta. Precisamos de toda a ajuda possível.
> 
> Então, voltando ao boiar, como bem lembrou o Istriano, temos outros verbos em que a acentuação (tônica) muda dentro dos verbos.
> Ah! Marta, quem ''perdeu'' o acento em boiar fomos nós e tá todo o mundo boiando!
> Ainda vou ter que achar um tempinho para escarafunchar uma gramática para ver porque dizem ser irregular.


----------



## Vanda

Pode ser! Na verdade é a única coisa que vejo para ser irregular.


----------



## GOODVIEW

Talvez seja irregular por haver alteração de seu radical em algumas desinências, como em:

Boio
Boiei
boiemos
Etc...

Nessas desinências houve alteração do radical _boia_.

Me pergunto se não será por isso...


----------



## anaczz

Pelo pouco que me lembro, boia não é o radical...

boi = radical
a= vogal temática
r = morfema de infinitivo (isso eu não lembrava) 
boi+a = tema

Se compararmos com o verbo cantar   cant + a +r, as desinências "o", "ei" e "emos" são idênticas...

cant+o
cant+ei
cant+emos

boi+o
boi+ei
boi+emos


----------



## GOODVIEW

anaczz said:


> Pelo pouco que me lembro, boia não é o radical...
> 
> boi = radical
> a= vogal temática
> r = morfema de infinitivo (isso eu não lembrava)
> boi+a = tema



Sei não, Ana, tenho seríssimas dúvidas de que o radical seja apenas _boi_. Normalmente o significado do termo está contido no radical. E boi não remete a nada que não seja bovino.

Em todo caso, a conferir...


----------



## anaczz

Em todo lado, dizem que boiar segue o paradigma de apoiar e que ambos são irregulares, mas ninguém explica porque. Vamos procurando...


----------



## marta12

o que eu disse sobre o radical ser bóia, vem no Dicionário da Academia Portuguesa.
Mas estou com o Godwiew, boi não é de certeza.


----------



## anaczz

Acrescento uma resposta da equipe do ciberdúvidas sobre serem ou não os verbos "boiar" e "apoiar" irregulares e sobre a raiz "boi":

"Pela análise da conjugação dos verbos em apreço, que pode ser consultada no Portal da Língua Portuguesa,  não se registram situações que justifiquem a sua integração na lista  dos irregulares, pois obedecem ao padrão da conjugação a que pertencem. Quanto à raiz, são vários os verbos cuja raiz termina em vogal. Próximo dos que indica refiro, por exemplo, *criar *(*cri *+ *ar*). A estrutura que indica para o verbo *boiar *(*boi* + *ar*) parece-me adequada e correta.
* Edite Prada  :: 17/11/2010"*


----------



## GOODVIEW

anaczz said:


> Acrescento uma resposta da equipe do ciberdúvidas sobre serem ou não os verbos "boiar" e "apoiar" irregulares e sobre a raiz "boi":
> 
> "Pela análise da conjugação dos verbos em apreço, que pode ser consultada no Portal da Língua Portuguesa,  não se registram situações que justifiquem a sua integração na lista  dos irregulares, pois obedecem ao padrão da conjugação a que pertencem. Quanto à raiz, são vários os verbos cuja raiz termina em vogal. Próximo dos que indica refiro, por exemplo, *criar *(*cri *+ *ar*). A estrutura que indica para o verbo *boiar *(*boi* + *ar*) parece-me adequada e correta.
> * Edite Prada  :: 17/11/2010"*



É curioso notar que há divergências quanto ao verbo boiar ser irregular ou não, além de a resposta deles ser bastante conservadora, demonstrando um certo cuidado em não se mostrar definitiva. Por outro lado, a análise deles contrasta com a do Dicionário da Academia Portuguesa, apresentada pela Marta.

Ao que parece, trata-se de um verbo da Twilight Zone!


----------



## Istriano

A resposta deles é meio diplomática, como as respostas da RAE...sempre com uma coisa no ar...


----------



## Vanda

Isso mesmo, meninos. Mineiramente em cima do muro para não se comprometerem: ou seja, não têm argumentos para provar a irregularidade de um verbo que se conjuga regularmente e a opinião é que ''não sou contra nem a favor, muito pelo contrário".


----------

